# yeah:P betta finally spawned



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally escaped from exams at school, which means that it is time for my first attempt at betta breeding . 

So today morning my betta finally did the embrace, the spawn lasted for around 1hour.

so excited  

I removed the female beta and placed her back into her tank.

The male has been guarding the nest ever since , and doing repairs here and there. 

The problem is that I have no idea if there is eggs in the nest or not, can't see anything in the bubbles.

Should I feed the male betta? some say yes, while other say no.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont feed my male while he caring for the egg or nest


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't feed him while he's caring for eggs. If you think you can trust him go ahead and give him a pellet or two when they hatch, but he may decide that the babies look tasty after that. The eggs will look like little white dots in the bubbles. Almost like filled bubbles. If you don't start seeing tails 48-72 hours after they finished breeding then you didn't get any


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Feeding the male should not be done, it's the whole point of the conditioning before breeding your fish. It's so they are healthy and strong enough to go through however many days it takes for them to embrace and the eggs to hatch. Also after hatching they're going t have to chase the fry to help bring them back up. This is all taking energy from him and after all of this he will be very tired and lethargic. So it just takes a bit of spoiling to get him back to his old self.

What tail types and colors are you breeding? Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats......

Lots of different ways and opinion to successfully tend to a male with a nest....

Since I use a more natural method...I feed before, during and after-spawning, egg/fry tending...etc.....and have never had any problems with the male eating the eggs/fry....

I also turn the light off like I normally do at night-this can vary from breeder to breeder as well....some leave the light on 24h/day and other use a night light-while other turn light off....IMO...they are all correct methods...same with feeding....

Usually if you have eggs in the nest-the male can be seen tending and mouthing in the nest area-leaving the nest area on occasion but will return quickly...

I generally get hatch within 24-28h at 80F....


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

My dad borrowed my camera for his fishing trip. (--')
So I can't take any photos

the female is greenish blue.

while the male is dark blue and got this sort of tail.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Could be a fin nipper.Maybe?


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Could be a fin nipper.Maybe?


it's fin has been like that ever since I had it.

..though it could have been from a fin nipping when he was young.


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

and yeah.....the eggs hatched


so funny when the male betta tried to find the fry that landed on his head.


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

The tiny dot above the betta's dorsal fin is the fry


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

How much Methylene blue should I add to the water, right now i added 4 drops.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

jase said:


> How much Methylene blue should I add to the water, right now i added 4 drops.


Why did you medicate them? They are sick?

Jeff.


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> Why did you medicate them? They are sick?
> 
> Jeff.


It helps to prevent fungus growth on fry/egg and also help to raise the oxygen level.

the question is, how much to add? don't want to overdose, as it may damage the plant.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

jase said:


> It helps to prevent fungus growth on fry/egg and also help to raise the oxygen level.
> 
> the question is, how much to add? don't want to overdose, as it may damage the plant.


Meth blue is a toxin to be used only if treating disease. Use indian almond leaf or just oak leaf is ok they help with the Fish and fry immune system instead.

Also I tried to feed my male after spawning while he was tending the eggs, he completely ignored his favorite frozen bloodworms and left them laying on the bottom of the tank. I ended up removing them uneaten.

Jeff.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never heard of treating them right away. I use IAL and some AQ salt as preventives.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Even AQ salt is a bit risky. IAL will help with most of anything of general healthy and is their native leaf. Though they can definitely use oak leaves.


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> Meth blue is a toxin to be used only if treating disease. Use indian almond leaf or just oak leaf is ok they help with the Fish and fry immune system instead.
> 
> 
> Jeff.



shoudln't be toxic in small amounts  
but I suppose almond leaf is better, now where am i going to find those leaves ><


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't used any meds on my babies. If you cannot get Indian Almond Leaves, look around for Dried Oak Leaves - that are away from traffic/highways. 

I've never gotten fungus on the eggs  My betta daddys tend to move the nest around, or move the eggs to keep the fungus at bay!

So glad you're babies hatched! And I find it funny too, watching a baby land on daddy's nose, then he frantically looks around for the baby!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

jase said:


> shoudln't be toxic in small amounts
> but I suppose almond leaf is better, now where am i going to find those leaves ><


The meth blue is a poison ment to kill the parasites. But it is toxic to everything, just not as.

A small amount of toxin is still a toxin. Do you want a small amount of poison? Ewww! If you are treating an illness, that is different, time to bring out the big guns. To prevent illness, boost the immune system.

Keep your water fresh and clean! Use IAL or oak leaves as a preventitive.

Best of luck with your fish!

Jeff.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to agree on that. Even when there is a problem, like ich or velvet, medications can kill your fry!


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I haven't used any meds on my babies. If you cannot get Indian Almond Leaves, look around for Dried Oak Leaves - that are away from traffic/highways.
> 
> I've never gotten fungus on the eggs  My betta daddys tend to move the nest around, or move the eggs to keep the fungus at bay!
> 
> So glad you're babies hatched! And I find it funny too, watching a baby land on daddy's nose, then he frantically looks around for the baby!


There aren't any oak trees over here in NZ...the only place I seen them recently are on the high way (--')

the male betta have now moved the nest and the fry to the other side of the tank , which made it easier to take photos


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well that's good  It's not a definite need, but it does help... If anything you'll hve to order online and it can take weeks to get them -.-;


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It depends on what shipping you get.



Sena Hansler said:


> well that's good  It's not a definite need, but it does help... If anything you'll hve to order online and *it can take weeks to get them -.-;*


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

holy babies batman! Thats a lot! I guess my spawn really was little...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like a good spawn. You have a turkey baster? That's awesome for cleaning :3


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Looks like a good spawn. You have a turkey baster? That's awesome for cleaning :3


yeap, i got one and it took me ages to find one in the stores here. 
using it to feed liquid food to my anemone.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Oh I know I found it in the dollar store of all places :lol: I use mine for feeding and cleaning, cleaning it after each use :3


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

the bettas are now swimming horizontally  
I just went and removed the male betta

should I start feeding them microworm now, or wait for another day?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually wait until the fry are exactly 1 week old, but others wait til they are 5 days old and some even start feeding now.

I would suggest 5 days old because starting early will give them a chance to get used to the idea of that being their food. I feed a week after hatching because it's just what works for me.

Also don't worry if they don't just jump on the first sight of food because it takes a few feedings for them to realize its food and get used to it.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

You can wait up to three days, with that size of a spawn I wouldn't wait much more. I've heard of some people waiting a week but IMO thats too long


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you have tons of live plants, and a smallish spawn you could leave them longer, but usually a couple days is all you need to wait  Mine ended up feeding on daphnia and such that was already in the tank :roll:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually wait until my fry are 5 days old. Whatever works for you is what you should do.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I gave them just a taste for the first few days of both mw, and bbs. If you watch them carefully you can tell if they are eating it or not.

Jeff.


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

The fries are starting to swim in the middle level of the water column, 

so should I feed them once they start swimming at the bottom?
right now they are totally ignoring the Micro worms





jeffegg2 said:


> I gave them just a taste for the first few days of both mw, and bbs. If you watch them carefully you can tell if they are eating it or not.
> 
> Jeff.


so hard to tell when they are so small><


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

wait until tomorrow and try a bit again. Don't give too much as you'll foul the water...

Jeff.


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> wait until tomorrow and try a bit again. Don't give too much as you'll foul the water...
> 
> Jeff.


a few of the fry are poking around at the microworm on the bottom now, but the majority of the batch are still wondering around in the upper to middle region. 

I will try again tomorrow then


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's normal, you just have to give them a chance to realize its food.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Good luck!!


thxs


----------

